# Galaxy S3 wont turn on!!! HELP



## Evilsplashy

If you have your Google account connected, you won't lose your contacts if you hard reset. SMS, yes.

Anyways, are you rooted?


----------



## Elysiumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> My Galaxy S3 wont turn on for some reason and i cant figure out what to do about it. I have some phone numbers and sms that i really need so hard reset is not an option.
> It will not boot past Samsung Galaxy S3 logo and when i try to charge the phone it stops as soon as the grey battery icon appears on the screen. Please tell me that there is a fix for this!


Are you trying to start your phone with the charger plugged in?


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> If you have your Google account connected, you won't lose your contacts if you hard reset. SMS, yes.
> Anyways, are you rooted?


Are you sure about that? I can leave without my sms but not my phone numbers. I had my gmail account connected as i needed it to download apps.

No, its running stock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elysiumz*
> 
> Are you trying to start your phone with the charger plugged in?


Yes, but i have tried both ways.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> Are you sure about that? I can leave without my sms but not my phone numbers. I had my gmail account connected as i needed it to download apps.
> No, its running stock
> Yes, but i have tried both ways.


remove battery and put it again, press and hold volume up + home button + power at the same time, release when some blue letter appears at the top left corner, recovery menu will appear, use volume up and down to navigate and power button to select, chose the "RESTORE FACTORY SETTINGS"

no you won't lose your phone numbers, those are backed up online.

as long as you can access the recovery or the download mode you are fine,


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yes I'm sure. If you're Google account was connected to your phone, it will save it on Gmail. You can actually check your Gmail on your PC and look on contacts. Should see all your contacts from your phone.

When you do a factory reset, you'll be given the option to add your Google account, then it automatically restores your contacts and apps, etc. This is the easy way out of your problem, though. It's not guaranteed to work. I have a feeling it's a hardware issue..


----------



## ghostrider85

delete


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> remove battery and put it again, press and hold volume up + home button + power at the same time, release when some blue letter appears at the top left corner, recovery menu will appear, use volume up and down to navigate and power button to select, chose the "RESTORE FACTORY SETTINGS"
> no you won't lose your phone numbers, those are backed up online.
> as long as you can access the recovery or the download mode you are fine,


I just tried that and nothing happens Samsung Galaxy S3 logo appears and then disappears again, however when i press volume down + home + power i get OS screen and it asks if i want to download or cancel but that's about it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Yes I'm sure. If you're Google account was connected to your phone, it will save it on Gmail. You can actually check your Gmail on your PC and look on contacts. Should see all your contacts from your phone.
> When you do a factory reset, you'll be given the option to add your Google account, then it automatically restores your contacts and apps, etc. This is the easy way out of your problem, though. It's not guaranteed to work. I have a feeling it's a hardware issue..


I just checked my Gmail account and it has no numbers







I think you might be right and it is a hardware issue!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> delete


delete?


----------



## UnAimed

Perhaps it's time to contact Samsung customer support, maybe they can help you recover your content and get a replacement when you send it in. Also, try powering on the phone with the battery removed but the charger plugged in.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> I just tried that and nothing happens Samsung Galaxy S3 logo appears and then disappears again, however when i press volume down + home + power i get OS screen and it asks if i want to download or cancel but that's about it
> I just checked my Gmail account and it has no numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be right and it is a hardware issue!
> delete?


you sure you cannot access the recovery? but you can access the download mode right? it's time for odin, what carrier do you have?


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> Perhaps it's time to contact Samsung customer support, maybe they can help you recover your content and get a replacement when you send it in. Also, try powering on the phone with the battery removed but the charger plugged in.


I called them up today and the girl said to bring it in but its more likely that they will hard reset it so i am going to lose all my data which i told them its not an option but she said there is nothing else they can do.

It wont even charge anymore, i left it on the charger i will check it in the morning.

It doesn't work without a battery...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> you sure you cannot access the recovery? but you can access the download mode right? it's time for odin, what carrier do you have?


i am going to watch a you tube video on how do get into recovery mode because its not working for me


----------



## Evilsplashy

Hard reset is probably the only thing you can do that will get you into your phone. Unless you do something with Odin. You'll have to watch a couple videos about that. I know what its like losing VERY important contacts, trust me. Lol. My job depends on it.

I would take a look at Odin and if that doesn't do anything then I think its time for a hard reset or bring it in and see what they can do.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> I called them up today and the girl said to bring it in but its more likely that they will hard reset it so i am going to lose all my data which i told them its not an option but she said there is nothing else they can do.
> It wont even charge anymore, i left it on the charger i will check it in the morning.
> It doesn't work without a battery...
> i am going to watch a you tube video on how do get into recovery mode because its not working for me


i can give you instructions on how to odin but i need to know your carrier first.


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Virgin Mobile


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> Virgin Mobile


SPH-L710?

the steps should be pretty much the one below, skip the first step which is turning the debug mode on.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L48_BS-3oZo&hd=1&list=PLA9A2E8458C581B31

i'm not sure about which rom you should download though, the link in the video is for sprint,


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> SPH-L710?
> the steps should be pretty much the one below, skip the first step which is turning the debug mode on.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L48_BS-3oZo&hd=1&list=PLA9A2E8458C581B31
> i'm not sure about which rom you should download though, the link in the video is for sprint,


i have never done it before. What is it going to do? Will it erase all of my data?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> i have never done it before. What is it going to do? Will it erase all of my data?


your medias won't gonna get touched, i'm not sure about the phonebook though.


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> your medias won't gonna get touched, i'm not sure about the phonebook though.


I am going to do some research and will update back tomorrow.

Thanks alot guys


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

I went to a Virgin store to see what they have to say about my problem. I was told that if i use Odin it might void the warranty and they don't recommend me doing it.

I am going to take it to the repair center and let them figure it out. Could it be a faulty battery? The phone wont even charge, i was thinking about trying another battery and see if it will let me into recovery mode. What do you think?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> I went to a Virgin store to see what they have to say about my problem. I was told that if i use Odin it might void the warranty and they don't recommend me doing it.
> I am going to take it to the repair center and let them figure it out. Could it be a faulty battery? The phone wont even charge, i was thinking about trying another battery and see if it will let me into recovery mode. What do you think?


installing stock rom via odin will not trip the flash counter, it will not void your warranty, installing custom rom will trip the flash counter and will void the warranty, but you can also reset the flash counter, zero flash counter means warranty is not voided.


----------



## N1BBLE$

Hey Guys,

I have the exact same issue with my S3. It was working as it should last night and when i woke up this morning nothing... I have tried all the suggestions except for the Odin. So i guess it is time to go for a drive to Telstra and get them to give me a new one!


----------



## N1BBLE$

Well i just took it to the shop and the mother board has died









Time to live a few weeks without a phone


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N1BBLE$*
> 
> Well i just took it to the shop and the mother board has died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to live a few weeks without a phone


I am sorry to hear that, when i took mine back all they did was updated it with a latest Jelly Bean software.

It took them almost 3 weeks to do that if i knew i would have done it myself.

Its working now


----------



## N1BBLE$

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> I am sorry to hear that, when i took mine back all they did was updated it with a latest Jelly Bean software.
> 
> It took them almost 3 weeks to do that if i knew i would have done it myself.
> 
> Its working now


You serious 3 weeks JUST to update to update it to Jelly Bean! That is unnecessary long!

Least it works now tho.


----------



## vazquez1

Can someone tell me why this comes out?


----------

